# Nordic Erik Insert coal/wood



## Wes3337684 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi everyone, just got this from my parents house it was intalled like a slammer no liner. I now have it hooked to 8 inch ss liner. My ? Is does anyone have a manual or tips on operating it? Can I mix coal and wood in it or only burn 1 at a time? Sorry for the sideways pics they were right on my computer.


----------



## jim bo (Dec 20, 2014)

go to nepacrossroads.com.                                                                                                      they should be able to help you there


----------



## begreen (Dec 21, 2014)

Here is a thread with a bit more info on the stove:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/just-purchased-nordic-erik-stove-in-good-condition.91646/


----------

